# Horse head shot



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You could try drawing Night Heat if you want


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

You might be able to use Caddo in a head shot.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey.
if you have time,could you do one of my pony pls 
you can choose whichever pic is easist for you.

































thanks x


----------



## BoBimble (Apr 16, 2009)

'Jackieebitu' do you have a larger copy of the second photo that you could PM me? (I normally print them out to draw from and it's printing out a bit fuzzy!)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Theres a few you could use.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

If you want to try this picture you can... I'm not sure if its good enough lighting and whatnot. Just an option.


----------

